# yard and drive way surface



## jjsblackhorse (16 June 2015)

Hi, we have reached the point where we can no longer put off resurfacing drive way and yard. I am seeking advice re good none slippery surfaces for horses to walk on, if you have any recommendations or surfaces to avoid please let me know. Also any recommendations re good contractors would be welcome - Wiltshire area. Thank you.


----------



## Yertis (18 June 2015)

We have done ours by laying concrete blocks, been down for 15 years now with only a few broken over the years and easily lifted and replaced. No standing water and not at all slippery  The stable floors have been done the same and covered with rubber mats, also free draining.


----------

